
FairVote – Ranked-choice voting system - kawera
http://www.fairvote.org/
======
CalChris
What does ranked-choice mean in the context of an electoral college?

Significant digits before insignificant digits. If you're gonna fix something,
fix that.

~~~
kawera
While true, they are targeting local and state elections first - you've got to
start somewhere...

~~~
CalChris
We have ranked choice in Oakland where I live. I cannot say that it is better.
I can only say that it is faster.

